# Johnny O cigars



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

@OldSmokey posted a thread on the regular side about Johnny O cigars and there was some conversation about whether or not it should have been posted on the Habanos side. Someone said they are rolled in Miami but hinted that they were Cuban tobacco.

Last month our local B&M had an event night and I heard a new customer talking to the owner about Buenaventura BV560 cigars and that he was trying to find them. I had an extra one with me so I gave it to him. He said he would return the favor and asked if I ever heard of Johnny Os. I said I had not. When I stopped by the lounge Sunday, there was a bag for me with what he said was a Johnny O cigar. This is a picture of what I got.

Can anyone enlighten us on what the story is with the Johnny O cigars?


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

JO's are shrouded in mystery. He won't reveal whether it's cuban or not. But honestly if you like em...who cares right? 

He only sells in bundles or samplers of 25. If you do buy some either smoke em right away or lay em down for at least a year cuz they apparently get sick pretty quickly. 

Having smoked a couple in different ages, vitolas and wrapper shades, they are mostly good. Some are meh and some are downright sexy. Much like any cigar. CC it NC.

And the taste is very cuban. Salty almost peaty at times. floral and barnyard on some as well. Il biased but recommend the smaller ring guages. But he' sells out if his thick ones pretty quickly.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

All this talk about them makes me want one, real bad! The mystery almost trumps the origin at this point.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

John is very tight lipped about the origen of these as far as I can tell. I have had a few conversations with him via email, and when asked straight up he pretty much dodges the question (at least in my experience.) He does sell other items that are definitely of Cuban origen, which leads me to believe that this question is posted in the correct section of this forum.

Most say ( and I agree) that these smoke great fresh, and begin being good again at around the two year mark. I have had them at all stages from fresh till three years, and definitely prefer them within the first 6 months. The shorts are my favorite vitola of the ones I have tried.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

If also like to add that construction is a bit of a crap shoot apparently. I've heard of whole bundles being tent pegs, half being tent pegs and others that have had nothing but awesome draw and performance. 

But his customer service is apparently really good and hell work something out with you. Maybe. No promises. I wouldn't know I've never bought from him.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Guess I'll be trying this one tonight. Did have a peppery smell to it, kinda like a Don Pepin cigar.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Dave, that looks very much like the one I smoked yesterday. I hope yours is as good as mine was.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I won't comment on origin, etc as John has stated what all he will say in numerous places. I will say that he does have excellent customer service and I've enjoyed most all of his smokes that I've had. The draw was hit or miss on the small guages, but haven't had any problems on sticks larger than 42ish rg.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Yrs ago he told me the region in Cuba where his leaf came from and who can really say.
If it is not Cuban, it is one of the few non-Cubans I enjoy .
I hove found the PC's to be the best ROTT......never had an aged one as they never lasted more than a yr.
He will tell you that if you don't smoke them young, put them down for 2+ yrs


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Smoking the gifted one now. Approximate measurement was 6 1/4 by 52. First third has peppery aftertaste. Draw is fine and just a slight burn issue


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

D307P said:


> @OldSmokey posted a thread on the regular side about Johnny O cigars and there was some conversation about whether or not it should have been posted on the Habanos side. Someone said they are rolled in Miami but hinted that they were Cuban tobacco.
> 
> Last month our local B&M had an event night and I heard a new customer talking to the owner about Buenaventura BV560 cigars and that he was trying to find them. I had an extra one with me so I gave it to him. He said he would return the favor and asked if I ever heard of Johnny Os. I said I had not. When I stopped by the lounge Sunday, there was a bag for me with what he said was a Johnny O cigar. This is a picture of what I got.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten us on what the story is with the Johnny O cigars?


The story with them is they are unique in the sense that they really don't taste Cuban, But they really don't taste like non Cubans.
That's my 2 cents anyways. As has been said when the question is directly asked. You start to circle the airport waiting to land reminds me of my first wife LOL!
That being said when i buy a bundle which has not been for a couple of years now i enjoy them for what they are. They never seem to last very long and John is a great man to do business with.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Given the ambiguity, would it be legit to ask for one (or more) in the WTB/WTT section?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The story with them is they are unique in the sense that they really don't taste Cuban, But they really don't taste like non Cubans.
> That's my 2 cents anyways. As has been said when the question is directly asked. You start to circle the airport waiting to land reminds me of my first wife LOL!
> That being said when i buy a bundle which has not been for a couple of years now i enjoy them for what they are. They never seem to last very long and John is a great man to do business with.


Thanks for saving me the type time.
Almost exactly what I was typing also.
I'll add this though....yes they do have a very distinct flavor of their own. I've had a couple questions answered and if my memory serves me correct I'll say this was told to me from John..... the tobacco comes from ..........In the far west extreme of Cuba is located Pinar del Río province, a fertile land known as Vuelta Abajo. 
Where they are rolled is anyone's guess? Buy them for what they are.....imo, they stand strong by themselves.
John is as top self with customer service as they come.
Personally, I prefer the ones labeled WF for less construction issues.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Funny that this thread came up, just a few days ago I ordered a bundle of his Mag47's - World Famous. I've only had a few before and they were really good. Much like everyone had stated they have a pretty unique flavor profile. John is really easy to work with and I believe has three samplers available right now as well as a some bundles. As for whether I believe they have Cuban tobacco in them, I can't say for sure. The ones I've smoked before had a mineral taste, a little like a few Upmanns that I've had, but also had an earthy flavor almost like you get with Nicaraguans. All in all, interesting smokes, and not too expensive. My guess is that John will never tell you what kind of tobacco is in them, because form batch to batch it's probably different.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Curious, not sure if this information can be shared, but how can I get into possession of these JO cigars?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> Curious, not sure if this information can be shared, but how can I get into possession of these JO cigars?


 Nice to see your still kicking Anthony


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Nice to see your still kicking Anthony


Haha yeah I'm still alive, well, and broke as a joke. Had to take a hiatus due to finances. Haven't bought anything since September.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> Haha yeah I'm still alive, well, and broke as a joke. Had to take a hiatus due to finances. Haven't bought anything since September.


 Sucks when life gets in the way glad to have you back


----------

